# Royal Python Setup



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

I've just bought and built a 49" x 15" x 23" viv for a royal python. I've got two habistat thermostats (dimming and on/off) which one do I need for the python?

Also what wattage bulb would you use for a viv this size, 100w or 150w?

I'm planning to use aspen for the substrate and have two hides (one on each end of the viv) with a water bowl at the cool end. If anyone could add to the list of what I need i'd greatly appreciate it, and would it be ok to house 2 royals in this viv or not? 

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

The habistat depends on what heat source your using, a heat mat works well with an on / off stat and a dimmer stat works best with a basking light. For the other info you need there is a really good care sheet in another section that answers most of what you'll need to know. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/care-sheets/17970-royal-python-care-sheet.html


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

dunno about the stat you sould use maybe on/off one. but the 150W should be good for that vviv(you don not that viv is massive for an ADULT royal? i would say no 2 royals, but maybe once or when you start breeding you will be able to put 1.1 royals together. but young snakes are canabilestic! sorry about sp:smile:


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers for the link to the care sheet Issa!



snakelover said:


> dunno about the stat you sould use maybe on/off one. but the 150W should be good for that vviv(you don not that viv is massive for an ADULT royal? i would say no 2 royals, but maybe once or when you start breeding you will be able to put 1.1 royals together. but young snakes are canabilestic! sorry about sp:smile:


Not meaning to sound illiterate here, but were you saying that the viv I have is too big for an adult royal or too small for two...or both?


----------



## corny (Feb 7, 2007)

in regards to the wattage of the bulb i usually try different ones to see what the tempreture goes to with each, but saying that is you have a thermostat then it doest really matter which one you use as the thermostat will regulate the temprture. i will say this make sure you use a bulb guard. 
also when i had my royal i though that orchard bark for the substrate was alot better. i also made sure i had lots of hiding places as they love to hide and can be very private.

hope i helped :smile:


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard orchid bark's quite good but it's a matter of finding somewhere with a ready supply of it for when I need to clean out the viv. Aspin is much more readily available where I live which is one of the reasons I chose it for a substrate.

Still not sure whether 2 royals is a good or bad idea, If I understood you correctly snakelover you were saying the viv is a bit big for a royal and not to get 2 royals together unless I'm breeding them and that the younger snakes are cannibalistic?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

no stick to 1 royal, thats best, but hay its up to you, but get 1 for now. 49inch is big for 1 and maybe just right for 2, defo not small for 2, big if anything.


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahh ok, thanks very much for the advice! I really appreciate it.

Regards, Matt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

good luck with it....
we use newspaper in all ours...easier and dosnt get ingested


----------



## supagray (Feb 25, 2007)

*my snake*

hello i'm new YAY. i used to have a few snakes ie. king snake, rat snake and a couple of corns but had to get rid a bit back i want to start again and am going for a royal python and (maybe a corn or bull snake or something i have a 4ft by 2ft viv and want a snake that will suit that size). but anyway for the royal the guy in my local reptile place says if i put a royal in too big a tank it will die within a week is he tryin to get me to buy a small tank from him and what size is good for a hatchling royal.


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

i could be wrong but i heard aspin is not good for royals


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

supagray said:


> but anyway for the royal the guy in my local reptile place says if i put a royal in too big a tank it will die within a week is he tryin to get me to buy a small tank from him and what size is good for a hatchling royal.


It may take longer to settle and you may have problems getting it to feed if it's in a large viv. It depends on the individual snake to some degree - some are fine, some are freaked out really easily if kept in large vivs. 
It wouldn't die within a week though unless there was something else very wrong with it.

I reckon it's best to start off any young snake in a small tub of some kind - for a hatchling royal a 9 litre or 18 litre really useful box would be about right, heated with a heat mat or placed in the viv with one end near/under a ceramic or spot bulb. 

Whatever you use to heat it a thermostat is essential, as is a decent thermometer to monitor the temps.


----------

